# Convert Car Sub to home sub.... for dummies



## nikkibee (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Guys!

I have a 10 in sub woofer and amp from my car that I would loveee to use in my dorm room. Unfortunately, I am COMPLETELY electronically un-savvy, so I don't even know where to start. 

I was hoping to connect the system to my laptop, if thats possible. But i would also be able to buy a stereo if that was the only option. I want to spend as little as possible on this, you know how college goes...

A step by step answer would be AMAZING as I am clueless, but any info helps.

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

All you really need is a 12 v d.c. supply to power the car amplifier, then you can use a CD/MP3 player or the line out from a hi-fi system to provide the music signal. Maplins/Radio Shack etc. should be able to supply a mains adapter that will give you the 12v d.c. as well as any cables that you might need.

The most likely cable that you will need to connect your laptop will be a 3.5mm pin (from the headphone socket) to twin phono sockets for the amplifier, although the same effect is sometimes achieved by using a normal twin phono lead with a 3.5mm pin to phono socket adapter.

Bear in mind that if you connect a sub on its own without any 6" x 9"s or similar high/mid-range speakers all you'll get will be bass; the filter on the amp should be setto low-pass when using it with a sub to avoid damage to the speaker.

Slainte

midders


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

A 12volt power supply sufficient enough to power that amp correctly is going to be really expensive ,the 12V rails on a computer power supply is out of the question if you want to play it loud and not over load it slowly. 

Iv asked this in the same place on this forum and the only way iv found to power 1000watt amp and 2/12 is threw car batteries.


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

guy2 said:


> A 12volt power supply sufficient enough to power that amp correctly is going to be really expensive


Oops, forgot about that part 

A powerful car amp will typically peak at 30-40 Amps which is more than most DC adapters will provide... go wtih guy2's advice and use a couple of car batteries connected in parallel and charge them, when not in use, with a mains charger.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

And please use fuses


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I've tinkered with this stuff before. What I did was get a 12vdc to 120 vac adapter.

What you might consider is going to a trade day or something and trading the amp/woofer for something to utilize 120VAC. As was mentioned, that subwoofer (even setting aside any crossover) is not designed to play full range. So, all you will probably get is....bass.

Those little bookshelf stereo systems are fairly inexpensive these days, and give pretty good sound. Like I said, you may can trade your auto audio equipment for it.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with Drabdr

Car stereo's sound much more distorted than you average system especially in a room ,they are just meant to push air and be loud in a small car.

I would trade the whole system and get your self a 12/15'' powered subwoofer ,my brother has 4 15'' studio standard 8ohm loud speakers that rock the house and the sound very clean and deep even at high levels.


----------



## nikkibee (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!!!!!!! 

i will repost when (and IF) I get it all working


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

nikkibee said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> i will repost when (and IF) I get it all working


OK, good luck. And I would echo Guy2's suggestion. If you try this out, use a fuse. The worst is you will blow a fuse. If you don't use a fuse, you might mess up your amp and/or speaker.

Drop by when you can!


----------

